# Guys Cliffe House



## Infraredd (Oct 17, 2016)

I have recently taken up with a ghost hunt group. They let me wander around the places they have hired for the night & I pay for the priviledge by letting them use my pictures. This gives me access to some very unusual sites apres midnight and leads to some interesting encounters especially as I wear black and can move almost silently (apart from the clanking of my camera equiptment!). On numerous occasions I have materialised in a doorway waiting for someone to finish their conversation with the other side only to scare the crap out of them when someone in the group notices me. I'm too polite (english) & don't like announcing my self as that would also scare the crap out of some one. Any road I have been here 3 times - twice at night & once in the day. The history in pictures is here Home - GuysCliffeHouse.org.uk Historical Image Archive
When I was here in the day I met 2 tresspassers who had come across the river in their canoes. They used to visit this place as teenagers and had been in the main building before Granada TV set the place alight making a Sherlock Holmes film called The Last Vampire. The opening credits show the pyrotechnics but Elf & safety haden't researched the construction of the place properly & the fire spread through hidden beams in the walls. That cost the insurance £250,000 - oops!
The place is owned by the Masons so on the tour you can see what an active Masonic Lodge is like but that's not the derelict part - this is.


















































































& then there is this - not technically derelict but I was well spooked the first time I went into it. When I went back for the second night the guests (of the ghost hunt group) were amazed I was quite happy to be here on my own in the dark with just my camera equiptment it being the most active paranormal part of the whole estate.....But then again at this level of the paranormal I have a hide like a rhino.......































Thanks for looking - full set here https://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/albums/72157666560463084/with/30041503342/


----------



## HughieD (Oct 17, 2016)

Always love your approach to shooting places and this is an ace subject.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 17, 2016)

Fantastic report Infraredd


----------



## smiler (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice One Red, Thanks


----------



## Wrench (Oct 17, 2016)

Some excellent pictures in this report.
Very nice work.


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 18, 2016)

Loved this Red,your best post for a while.Any idea what the machinery is in picture 9?


----------



## Infraredd (Oct 18, 2016)

oldscrote said:


> Loved this Red,your best post for a while.Any idea what the machinery is in picture 9?


I think it's some kind of hand cranked water pump but even the caretaker who lives there wasn't sure.


----------



## blacksnake (Oct 18, 2016)

Excellent stuff Mr Red. Very, very well photographed. I've recently experienced my very first "Ghost Hunt" and it was... Well, interesting.


----------



## Dam_01 (Oct 18, 2016)

Looks like an amazing site. Thanks for some brilliant pics. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Infraredd (Oct 18, 2016)

blacksnake said:


> Excellent stuff Mr Red. Very, very well photographed. I've recently experienced my very first "Ghost Hunt" and it was... Well, interesting.


What really cracks me up is the fact that some people actively go seeking apparitions & when they come across me in a stairwell trying very hard not to disturb them they have what looks like a heart attack. Really don't get it - but playing with the machines is fun.....


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 18, 2016)

Infraredd said:


> I think it's some kind of hand cranked water pump but even the caretaker who lives there wasn't sure.



It is a duplex water pressurisation pump - quite common at one time where fluctuating water pressures made full flow delivery intermittent in this type of installation. As the pump had to overcome the natural pressure of the supply, these hand cranked pumps always had a bloody great 'flywheel' fitted to one end of the cranking shaft. As can be seen here; the wheel has provision for mounting a crank handle onto it, but due to its location tight up against a wall a crank handle has been fitted to the gear end of the shaft. The chosen gear ratio allows the best mechanical advantage to be obtained from the 'flywheel' when it is turned at an easily repeatable rotational speed.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 19, 2016)

Really stunning shots.Thanks for sharing Red.


----------



## Infraredd (Oct 19, 2016)

This is the link to the film - Sherlock Holmes 34 - The Last Vampyre 1/2 - Video Dailymotion


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 24, 2016)

Absolutely stunning stuff, and a great write up too! Thanks for sharing.


----------

